# I got the giggles tonight



## Flea (Jan 28, 2010)

No one is immune: we all start laughing sometimes and just can't stop.

It happened to me tonight in practice, twice.  The first time, I was in the center of a multiple attacker drill.  We were all horsing around as usual, and somebody cracked a stoopit joke that hit me just right.  I regressed to third grade for a good couple minutes and was practically doubled over.  Nobody stopped hitting me of course, which somehow made everything a hundred times funnier.  It happened a second time as I was grappling with someone - we started making fart jokes, and I was off all over again.  I laughed so hard it hurt to breathe.  I just couldn't stop!

It would be a rational thing if it were nervous laughter, because these drills (especially the first one) can produce a lot of anxiety.  But it wasn't - I was just having a great time.  I haven't laughed like that in ages and it felt _fantastic_.

Has anyone else cracked up like that in practice?  What would you attribute it to?  Or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## teekin (Jan 28, 2010)

Ummmmmm, yes Flea, I have. But, ahhhh I better not say too much. It had something to do with " My Bad Man is pointing this way" ( instructor points up) when doing he was doing a ground drill with me. Now I have heard it called many nicknames and various terms of endearment but "My Bad Man" was a new one. :rofl:I think he meant opponent or he's Roman Catholic and has some very deep seated guilt issues. Anyyyhooo I laughed my *** off, he failed to see the humor in it. For several classes.

Ohhhhhh why did you remind me of this! Now I'm going to be smirking in class.:anic: 
Ahem. This is a pre-emptive appology. Sorry. :wah: All Flea's fault.
lori


----------



## Flea (Jan 28, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Ohhhhhh why did you remind me of this! Now I'm going to be smirking in class.:anic:
> Ahem. This is a pre-emptive appology. Sorry. :wah: All Flea's fault.
> lori






I am here to serve.  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had fits of uncontrollable laughter before, and more I try not to laugh, the harder I laugh! I don't recall if I've ever had one during training, but just reading the two stories above made me chuckle.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 29, 2010)

Sometimes during partner practice in jodo and in kenjitsu I'll just start laughing at how serious my partner is, right in the middle of the kata. I can't help it. Its at the point sometimes where instead of looking them in the eyes as one of us attacks, I have to stare at their mouth of neck.


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes. During sparring, it's not uncommon. Usually not fall on the floor type laughing, but we do laugh a good bit when someone does something particularly uncoordinated or unexpected.


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2010)

There is always a good deal of humor in our classes...The last time I started to laugh at the wrong time was at my best friends funeral service in church...


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 29, 2010)

Flea said:


> No one is immune: we all start laughing sometimes and just can't stop.
> 
> It happened to me tonight in practice, twice. The first time, I was in the center of a multiple attacker drill. We were all horsing around as usual, and somebody cracked a stoopit joke that hit me just right. I regressed to third grade for a good couple minutes and was practically doubled over. Nobody stopped hitting me of course, which somehow made everything a hundred times funnier. It happened a second time as I was grappling with someone - we started making fart jokes, and I was off all over again. I laughed so hard it hurt to breathe. I just couldn't stop!
> 
> ...


 
I tend to break out constantly in training for various reason, watching someone that is sooo totally serious for some reason just kills me.  Our instructors also do a fairly decent job of breaking up the class, normally without saying word, just a look is all it takes sometimes. And it's hard to not make fart reference sooner or later in class, I could go on for hours about farting in class.  I'm a trained professional folks


----------

